# Solar charging cover



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

Okay not big enough for an IPAD yet but it might be promising....

Take a gander at the review over on the gadgeteer: http://the-gadgeteer.com/2010/06/01/solar-powered-charging-case-review/


----------

